# Girlfriend very Visual and Easily Aroused



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Now my girlfriend is an amazing woman. She's always a surefire orgasmic one when touched but in the last year that we've been dating I have come to notice how visual she can be.
We both enjoy foriegn films...especially the uncensored french ones. Not even porn....all types of foreign film including genres like gay/lesbian oriented ones, comedies etc.
I have noticed however that she gets very easily aroused right after we watch and though we're both what I'll call Francophiles I'm sure it's not simply because it's French . I mena the visuals are heavy.
Porn however is something we have not watched yet...at least together. HAs anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## fish (Jun 12, 2011)

aston said:


> HAs anyone had similar experiences?


No.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't even understand the question! Has my significant other been turned on by films/books? OF COURSE! Heck, Fifty shades of grey almost broke me! Totally normal. Lots of couple enjoy erotica together (tame and not so tame). So what really is your question?


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

The question is on non pornographic media......


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

My answer remains the same. Lots of tame literature/film that is erotic but not pornographic that arouses women (and men). I ask again, what is really the question. Is this abnormal? (of course not! Why do you think the reomance novel idustry is so large?)


----------



## Hawk (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like you two are a made for each other  .


----------

